# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  PLATI.TUT.BY

## Sanych

*По статистике миллионы белорусов имеют пластиковые банковские карточки. В основном это зарплатные карточки и появились они у большинства из нас в добровольно-принудительном порядке.*

Адрес услуги - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Возможности этих карточек, как ни печально, используются далеко не полностью: чаще всего деньги снимаются в банкомате в день зарплаты. И если раньше этому было оправдание (отсутствие терминалов и возможности оплаты услуг и товаров через интернет), то теперь ситуация кардинально изменилась и найти магазин без возможности оплаты по карточке совсем непросто.

Кроме того, чтобы Вам не надо было стоять в очереди в банк или банкомат, на FINANCE.TUT.BY существует сервис оплаты услуг по банковским карточкам PLATI.TUT.BY.

*Что нужно знать о PLATI.TUT.BY:*

1. Комиссия за совершение платежа составляет 0%

2. Все платежи совершенно безопасны (передача данных происходит в защищенном режиме по протоколу SSL с асимметричным алгоритмом шифрования и ключом в 2048 бит). При этом исключается любая возможность перехвата конфиденциальной информации.

3. Деньги поступают на счет получателя платежа столь же быстро, как и через банк

4. Платежи осуществляются круглосуточно

5. Перечень возможных платежей больше, чем у многих банков

6. Карточки некоторых банков, к сожалению, не обслуживаются, так как банки закрывают определенные виды карточек для платежей в интернете (например, зарплатные карточки Беларусбанка). Вместе с тем, держателям карточек БПС-Банка и Белагропромбанка PLATI.TUT.BY уже доступен

*Как провести платеж?*

1. Для начала надо зайти на PLATI.TUT.BY

2. В левом верхнем углу надо ввести номер карты (лучше это сделать с самого начала, так как система автоматически определит ваш банк и подкорректирует список услуг)

3. Затем следует выбрать город и область

4. Далее выбрать услугу

5. Вводим телефонный номер, счета, личный номер...

6. Затем вы будете перенаправлены на защищенную страницу, где надо будет ввести срок действия карты, трехцифровой код с обратной стороны карты, ваш номер телефона и e-mail.

7. Нажимаем кнопку - и все, услуга оплачена!

Проще простого, не правда ли?

Тогда вперед, сделаем жизнь комфортнее!

Взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Пробовал платить там за мобилу. Удобно не выходя из дома, но не меньше 5000 р. надо ложить.

----------


## vova230

А мою карточку не приняли.

----------


## Sanych

А у меня кстати Беларусбанка не берет. Говорит что-то вроде - банк запретил платежи он-лайн по этой карте. А БПС банка без проблем.

----------


## vova230

Вот вот и у меня та же песня, только у меня карта Агропромбанка.

----------


## kalita

Visa проходит спокойно, а мастеркарты всякие - отказывается.

----------

